# Happy Threading!



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahhhh, I am very happy right now.  Cut my first set of threads on my, new to me, 13" south bend just now and I must say, they turned out very nice.  I had a Grizzly 14x40 gunsmith lathe that I taught myself on and was very unhappy with the finish on the threads it would cut.  My VFD run 3 phase on my south bend is very smooth.  Also, the machine is really user friendly.  I may install a saddle mounted on/off lever on my south bend, that is one feature I miss that the Grizzly had.  I love my South Bend!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratulations - I'm in the proces of doing the samething - hopefully with the same success you had.

Rick


----------



## RandyM (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a great feeling of accomplishment isn't it? So what's next on the list?

OH, we really would like to see your handy work.)


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Next on the list is to make an adapter for my milling attachment.  With the 4th coming up, not sure when I'm going to get time to play in the garage, but I'll try and post it when it's done.


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 30, 2013)

This is an old 5/8" bolt that I turned down and cut a 20tpi thread on.


----------

